# crysin or anti estrogen products



## slowpain (May 27, 2003)

Do any of you take crysin while on bulking prohormones to help keep the estrogen levels down?  I was just wondering what you guys think of this suppliment and its effectiveness.  What about Biotest's M anti estrogen.  I don't want to get any puffy tities from taking so much 4-AD.  I don't usually have any problem with estrogen conversion but it can't help to be on the safe side..  I have 2 bottles of 6 OXO for after cycle though. what do you guys think of crysin?


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2003)

It is pretty much useless, I wouldn't waste your money. In fact I wouldn't really even spend too much time worrying about gyno on the PH. Especially if you have never had any problems, estrogen in the body isn't always bad.


----------



## slowpain (May 28, 2003)

thats what i figured, I know it helps with power gains..


----------

